# Bikehut 9 function wireless cycle computer



## johnnyb47 (6 Nov 2017)

Hi.
I was just wondering if anybody here may have an old redundant Bikehut 9 function wireless bike computer they no longer need. I'm just after the mount and sensors so I can fit them to my other bike and continue to use my original computer on it from my other bike. 
All the best,
Johnny


----------

